# B29 clip - Fifi meets John Nichol



## Royzee617 (Aug 17, 2005)

Here's a couple of minutes of a prog on flying in the B29.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 17, 2005)

Nice one, Roy!


----------



## Royzee617 (Aug 17, 2005)

Thanks - I have just been watching another in this series where he flies as backseater in the MiG-29 MRCA. He reminisces about how 15 years ago he was the GiB in the original MRCA, the Tornado. Do you get Discovery Wings in the USA?


----------



## evangilder (Aug 17, 2005)

Yes, we do have that channel here. I couls watch it all day, but the wife only puts up with it for short periods.


----------



## Royzee617 (Aug 17, 2005)

Dunno if I can endure it some times. It is better than nothing but there's a serious problem with the production IMHO.

It doesn't know what audience to address. It's too general and definitely too historical. How about for once just looking at the plane itself? Nah it always has to have a human angle. This gets irritating.

It drives me nuts that in this day of NICAM they dub over the engine sounds. It always happens when the plane takes off the music comes in and it's usually some crapola muzak. 

Having filmed planes myself I know it's hard but they have no excuse. They are seldom plane fans and never ask what we want. Discovery's email is useless too.

That is part of the reason for posting stuff here. We can't change the system so let's work around it where we can.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 17, 2005)

Nice video Roy!


----------



## me262 (Aug 17, 2005)

in deed it is, very nice, thanks for sharing!!!!


----------



## Aggie08 (Aug 21, 2005)

nice video, i wish the sound quality was better so the flyby sounded alot better... oh well, still sounds good.


----------



## Royzee617 (Aug 22, 2005)

The sound is also degraded in the file conversion sad to say. I will see if I can do something about it...


----------



## Royzee617 (Aug 22, 2005)

I played the file again and there's 'muzak' over the flypast bit and landing. Yargh!

Anyway here is the bigger file - 20 megs tho! It is one of my vob to mpg conversions so might play you up.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 22, 2005)

I couldn't get the second one to work. 
But that first vid was great. 

We get Discovery Wings here, but I haven't actually watched it in quite a while now. It's hard to get near the TV. The wife and her "reality shows".


----------



## Royzee617 (Aug 22, 2005)

Sorry about this. I can open these files so I don't know why others can't.

I use RealPlayer (as well as WMP10) - maybe you could rename it to .vob and try again?

MW here is a better res wmv version that should be OK... fingers crossed.

Reality TV - Argh! more channels but nothing on... we are spolit coze we have Sky+ which means you can watch one prog while recording 2 others... plus I play TV/clips on my PC.... maybe I should get out more... my wife says we should but I can't be bothered. 

The weather was nice yesterday so what did I do? Sat around in a bar watching a local rock covers band.... video'd some of it so might post it up here. My friend who came along said he'd been for a walk near Woburn and was astounded to see lines of Tiger Moths and, wait for it, the Vickers Vimy! Wish he had taken a camera or phoned me.


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 30, 2005)

BTW I saw JN and Peters at Mildenhall AF not long after their escapades in GW1. They were with their Tornado... no, they gave them another one! 

Personally while I respect their endurance they got a disprop amount of media attention compared to Pablo's other Tornado crews. I recc the book Pablo's War by their boss and what they had to go through day after day in the face of stupid tactics and stupid commanders.


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 31, 2005)

Another plane JN got to fly in was an E3D Sentry AWACS. Gave him a new perspective after likely chatting to the crew from the back seat of his Tornado!


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 1, 2005)

Great sequence of aerobatting the Yak. This was the plane we saw in trouble at Duxford in the 80s. Obviously it was restored and now performs like a good 'un.

Caution 17 megs but worth every minute of your download!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 1, 2005)

Nice video Roy! Well worth the download.


----------

